# Windows Blue to be called Windows 8.1, official this summer



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

With all the leaks surrounding Microsofts next Windows update, which were told is not to be called a Service Pack, it was only a matter of time before Microsoft officially labeled it. Instead of sticking with Blue, Microsoft is going with Windows 8.1.

If you take a look at how Microsoft has handled updates in the past, theres a lot to assume about the leaks weve seen in Windows Blue. Theres a dozen small UI changes in Blue that will make it easier overall for users, but just about all of the functionality remains intact. Microsoft says they arent doing Service Pack style releases anymore, so what do we call this new bit of software? It looks like Windows is opting for more traditional fare and sticking with a point based update system, making this Windows 8.1. Apparently, if youre going to the Microsoft BUILD conference, youll be taking a look at 8.1 on stage.

Read More


----------



## dennishh (Oct 30, 2009)

This is great to know about but I still have doubts with the Windows 8 as a whole. Tried using Windows 8 in my photo studio with Nikon cameras and absolutely nothing worked. I had to dump 8 and go back to Windows 7. Windows 7 works with everything, can't believe they could mess up the new system so bad. Maybe Windows 9 will be a good place to start. I've been using Windows professionally for 20 years and am now contemplating going to Mac. I tried calling tech support for my problems with Windows 8, after purchasing it, and was told by support that I would have to pay them to fix the problem. Needless to say that's what I uninstalled it. The whole start button fiasco and Metro not working properly is another reason I won't go back. If there's a charge for any of the updates I'm done with Windows.


----------



## busaide (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it beneficial to install Windows 8 and Internet Explorer 10 ?, I have been told just stay on Windows 7, it is easy to operate than the new W8, as it is a mess. Can someone please advise a amateur PC operator.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

If you're happy with Win7 then stay with it...It works just fine... As for Win8 being a mess, well there's a forum Here you might want to browse...


----------



## busaide (Oct 3, 2012)

dennishh said:


> This is great to know about but I still have doubts with the Windows 8 as a whole. Tried using Windows 8 in my photo studio with Nikon cameras and absolutely nothing worked. I had to dump 8 and go back to Windows 7. Windows 7 works with everything, can't believe they could mess up the new system so bad. Maybe Windows 9 will be a good place to start. I've been using Windows professionally for 20 years and am now contemplating going to Mac. I tried calling tech support for my problems with Windows 8, after purchasing it, and was told by support that I would have to pay them to fix the problem. Needless to say that's what I uninstalled it. The whole start button fiasco and Metro not working properly is another reason I won't go back. If there's a charge for any of the updates I'm done with Windows.


thank you i will stay with W7 for a while, why do people in all walks of life inc. pc, tv and pvr manufacturing co. bring out new models that are more complicated than before. i would have thought that with more people and not all uni. brains they would aim for more simple operation units


----------

